# Select-Feld Werte grau und gesperrt darstellen?



## mac2ooo (2. Februar 2007)

Hallo, 

kann man in einem Select-Feld Werte grau und gesperrt darstellen?


```
<form method="post">
<select name="Select1" size="5">
<option selected="selected" value="1">1</option>
<option value="2">2</option>
<option value="3">3</option> <- dieser Wert sollte grau und nicht anwählbar sein.
<option value="4">4</option>
<option value="5">5</option>
</select></form>
```


oder kann ich das mit HTML nicht?


----------



## Gumbo (2. Februar 2007)

Das disabled-Attribut sorgt dafür, dass Auswahloptionen nicht zur Auswahl stehen.


----------



## mac2ooo (2. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

wenn ich das so verische sehe ich keine änderun an der box.


```
<select name="Select1" size="5" style="width: 50px">
	<option  value="1">1</option>
	<option selected="selected" value="2">2</option>
	<option value="3" disabled="disabled">3</option>
	<option value="4">4</option>
	<option value="5">5</option>
</select>
```

oder fehlt da noch was?


----------



## Gumbo (2. Februar 2007)

Nein, das ist eigentlich alles. Bei mir funktioniert es auch.


----------



## Maik (2. Februar 2007)

Hi,

wie es scheint, funktioniert dies nur in den modernen Browsern (Firefox, Mozilla, Netscape, Opera, SeaMonkey, oder wie in Gumbos Fall im Safari-Browser), denn der IE6 ignoriert bei mir das disabled-Attribut im option-Element.


----------



## Slizzzer (2. Februar 2007)

Bei mir geht nur das gesamte Select-Feld zu sperren indem ich "disabled" im Select-Tag eintrage!

So nochmal getestet:
- IE7 -> ignoriert das
- Firefox 2.0 -> funktioniert
- Seamonkey -> funktioniert
- Opera -> funktioniert

Scheint mal wieder nur MS zu sein!


----------



## Gumbo (2. Februar 2007)

Das ist gut zu wissen, denn diese Funktion benötige ich auch bald.


----------

